# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kryetari i ardhshëm i Francës burgosur për përdhunim

## FreeByrd

I wonder what kind of media circus this  tale of David and Goliath will become. We have a wealthy, powerful world figure, Dominique Gaston André Strauss-Kahn, accused of sexually assaulting a maid in a New York Hotel. Strauss-Kahn, a leading French economist,  is the Managing Director of the International Monetary Fund, a financial mover and shaker around the world. He is also one of France's top politicians, a member of the Socialist Party and the leading contender to become the next President of France. Strauss-Kahn moves in circles that includes President Clinton, President Obama,  leaders of every major foreign nation and a friend of the present mayor of New York. The woman he's a accused of assaulting is a poor immigrant working a menial job to try to make a living in this country. Strauss-Kahn has already hired one of New York City's top attorneys who vows this is all just a misunderstanding. 

This will become a test case for American justice. Can our system successfully prosecute a wealthy, powerful, politically connected world figure to balance the scales of justice for a poor immigrant who is not even a citizen of the United States. Cynics will cry "The fix is in" Somehow someway this man will buy his way out prison. On the other hand there is a chance this Giant who thinks the rules don't apply to him will discover he cannot walk over the rights of a little person with no power and money.

The New York Special Victims Squad of the Police Department swooped down on "the next President of France" as he was resting comfortably in  his airline seat minutes away from flying back to France. The police officers transported Strauss-Kahne tp be arraigned in court forcing him to sit with all the other criminal lowlifes. The French are outraged we treated their honorable leader like any other accused criminal perpetuator. Many in the French Media believe this is some kind of conspiracy and political assassination. 

Let's just wait and see how this shakes loose.

_____________________________________________


Pyes veten se çfarë lloji të mediave cirku kjo përrallë e Davidit dhe Goliath do të bëhet. Ne kemi një shifër të pasur, të fuqishëm botëror, Dominique Gaston André Strauss-Kahn, të akuzuar për sulm ndaj seksualisht një vajzë në një Hotel New York. Strauss-Kahn, një ekonomist udhëheqës francez, është Drejtor Menaxhues i Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar, një forcë lëvizëse financiare dhe shaker nëpër botë. Ai është gjithashtu një nga politikanët e lartë të Francës, një anëtar i Partisë Socialiste dhe nga pretendenti kryesor për t'u bërë presidenti i ardhshëm i Francës. Strauss-Kahn lëviz në qarqet që përfshin presidentin Klinton, Presidenti Obama, drejtuesit e çdo kombi të mëdha të huaja dhe një mik i kryetarit të komunës aktuale të Nju Jorkut. grua ai është një i akuzuar për sulm, është një emigrant i varfër punon një punë shërbëtore në përpjekje për të bërë një jetë në këtë vend. Strauss-Kahn ka pajtuar tashmë një nga avokatët e lartë të Nju Jorkut i cili shprehet se kjo është e gjitha vetëm një keqkuptim.

Kjo do të bëhet një test për drejtësinë amerikane. Mund të sistemit tonë me sukses të ndjekur penalisht një i pasur, i fuqishëm figura, të lidhur politikisht botë për të balancuar shkallët e drejtësisë për një emigrant i varfër i cili nuk është edhe një qytetar i Shteteve të Bashkuara. Cinikë do të qaj "fix është në" Disi njëfarë mënyre ky njeri do të blejë rrugën e tij nga burgu. Nga ana tjetër, ka një shans të këtij gjigandi që mendon rregullat nuk zbatohen për atë do të zbuloni se ai nuk mund të ecin mbi të drejtat e një personi të vogël pa pushtet dhe para.

Viktimat New York Special skuadrën e Departamentit të Policisë swooped poshtë në "presidenti i ardhshëm i Francës", si ai u ul të qetë në vendin e tij ajrore minuta larg nga fluturonte përsëri në Francë. Oficerët e policisë transportuar Strauss-Kahne tp të paraqitet në gjykatë në gjykatë duke e detyruar atë që të ulet me të gjitha lowlifes të tjera penale. francez jane ofenduar ne trajtohen edhe udhëheqësi i tyre i nderuar si çdo perpetuator tjetër akuzuar penale. Shumë në mediat franceze besoj se kjo është një lloj komploti dhe vrasjes politike.

Le të presim e të shohim se si kjo dridhet lirshme.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busine...j3G_story.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13418104

----------


## Endri_

Une them eshte me shume nje shantazh ndaj drejtorit kryesor te FMN-se sesa nje perdhunim i vertete.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Une them eshte me shume nje shantazh ndaj drejtorit kryesor te FMN-se sesa nje perdhunim i vertete.


Kjo është një histori e vjetër. Çdo herë që një njeri i fuqishëm i pasur kishte kryer një krim seksi, avokati i tij qan "shantazh. "Kjo grua do të jetë nën presion të madh për të tërhequr të ngarkuar të saj të dhunimit. Ata thonë se të gjithë kanë çmimin e tyre. Sa para do të ju të pranoni për të dalë dhe të thotë se kurrë nuk ka ndodhur sulmi?

Raportet janë që Presidenti të ardhmen e Francës ka një rekord të akuzave seks.
__________________________________________________

It's an old story. Every time a powerful rich man commits a sex crime his attorney cries "Blackmail". This woman will be under enormous pressure to withdraw her charge of rape. They say everyone has their price. How much money would you accept to lie and say the assault never happened?

Reports are this future President of France has a record of sex charges.

----------


## agimbeluli

mos habiti edhe shantazh mund te jete por mund te jete edhe perdhunim i vertete ,sepse per keta nuk eshte jo normale nje gje e tille,

evropa ka legalizuar prostitucionin e nga ana tjeter i denon dhe i furt ne burg vetem e vetem qe sarkozy te fitoje zgjedhjet

----------


## optimus.prime

a qita jane qe na msojshin neve a me jau rrit rrogat puntorve ton a? ahahahahaha

----------


## loneeagle

> Une them eshte me shume nje shantazh ndaj drejtorit kryesor te FMN-se sesa nje perdhunim i vertete.


kane dale me shume se 1 grua kjo tregon qe ai eshte a sick pervert

----------


## TikTak

ai mund te jet pervert po ky rast osht i pergatit. babagjysha qeflinj hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Endri_

> kane dale me shume se 1 grua kjo tregon qe ai eshte a sick pervert


Sa raste kemi pa qe femrat (kamariere)  :perqeshje: . futen ne dhome ,provokojne ...qisin dhe noi shale edhe kur i kerce siper te denoncojne per perdhunim  :pa dhembe: . Dhe si per cudi u ndodh ktyne kokave lol

Nejse ti lejme shakate ...ky mund t'jete dhe sick nga ato qe kane qef pranga edhe te rrifen me kamzhik lol ,por ideja qe ndodhi pikerisht pak para se te shpallte kandidaturen per president te frances te krijo dyshime qe ka qene shantazh. Aq me teper kur ky miku paska pas nje te kalume qe nuk i rezistoka dot joshjeve haha. E ka pas shume t'lehte sarkozy per ta heq qafe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

Ishalla kalbet ne burg e te perdhunohet dite per dite nga te burgosurit. Sa me pak monstra si ky te kete rrugeve, aq me bote e sigurte do te jete.

----------


## kleadoni

Nga provat e deritanishme nuk duket aspak si "kurth" ndaj ti.
Pervec kesaj qe e ka denoncuar, eshte edhe nje grua tjeter, gazetare, e cila kishte folur shume per kete gje neper TV por kishte vendosur te mos e denonconte.

Gjithashtu, thuhej qe ne nje diskutim ky i kishte thene personave qe ishin prezent: mund edhe te shpikin per mua sikur kam perdhunuar ndonje. Gje qe ishte perdorur si prove per te treguar qe ky e kishte bere dicka te tille. 
Avokatet kishin kerkuar lirim me pagesen prej 1 milion dollaresh por gjykatesi nuk e kishte pranuar. Tani rrezikon 74 vjet burg!

Eshte vertete per te ardhur turp nga keto njerez me kaq nivel e qe veprojne keshtu. Drejtor i FMI-se.... kulmi!!

----------


## Endri_

> Ishalla kalbet ne burg e te perdhunohet dite per dite nga te burgosurit. Sa me pak monstra si ky te kete rrugeve, aq me bote e sigurte do te jete.


Ti mire e ke po ca ti bojm pangos qe e kane bo drejtor tashi i rrethum me 10 sekretare  :pa dhembe:

----------


## K.i EPERM

Në gazetat e grekut sot shkruante se nje grua e fundosi ndihmen qe duhej ta mirrte greku pasi u burgos Strauss-Kahn ,më vjen keq por i deshiroj rehabilitim në Burgun më te madh në SHBA dhe në mesin e Mafiozeve dhe Krimineleve më të njohur në SHBA.
P.S--nje gazetë Franqeze shkruante se nëse largohet nga ky vendë pune ai do të mirrte 60% të pagës vjetore (afro 500 mijë€) nga kjo shihet se nuk paguhej mirë!!!!!!dhe Avokatet(2) s'kan pse te ndalen per ta nxjerr nga burgu.
 Gruaja e dhunuar ende se ka bërë padinë ,pra ka mundësi për spakulime!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Edvin83

> Ti mire e ke po ca ti bojm pangos qe e kane bo drejtor tashi i rrethum me 10 sekretare


Pangoja nuk ka kryer krim ne SHBA. TE shkoje te kape me zor ndonje vajze atje, se e sheh qafen e pates ne burg!

----------


## TikTak

eh mer kalamoja pse si kujtoni ju se i person i fuqishem si ky do funosej ka i maid in manhattan hahahahahahahahahaha. ne boten e prallave posi

kushedi kujt mafie apo vip i ka shkel ne kallo

----------


## loneeagle

> Sa raste kemi pa qe femrat (kamariere) . futen ne dhome ,provokojne ...qisin dhe noi shale edhe kur i kerce siper te denoncojne per perdhunim . Dhe si per cudi u ndodh ktyne kokave lol
> 
> Nejse ti lejme shakate ...ky mund t'jete dhe sick nga ato qe kane qef pranga edhe te rrifen me kamzhik lol ,por ideja qe ndodhi pikerisht pak para se te shpallte kandidaturen per president te frances te krijo dyshime qe ka qene shantazh. Aq me teper kur ky miku paska pas nje te kalume qe nuk i rezistoka dot joshjeve haha. E ka pas shume t'lehte sarkozy per ta heq qafe


po keta kokat kaq te zgjuar pse bjen preh e ketyre femrave te ulta??? sa raste kemi pare si kjo e ketij ose si ajo e arnoldit, e edwards edhe shume te tjere qe si mbaj mend ti permend. men are dog mendojne se cdo gje blihet me para. pse eshte kaq i rendesishem edhe cfare duhet te jete i pafajshem please. nuk ka dale ndonjeher ndonje grua qe ka perdhunuar burra por eshte e kunderta. edhe ndoshta ka qellime politike ketu nuk e di por qe ky duhet denuar as e ve ne dyshim. ky eshte vetem the tip of iceberg.

----------


## loneeagle

> Pangoja nuk ka kryer krim ne SHBA. TE shkoje te kape me zor ndonje vajze atje, se e sheh qafen e pates ne burg!


po aty mbau sa e ka pare coby edhe arnold edhe shume te tjere. gjithandej njelloj eshte kush ka power & money eshte mbi ligjin sad por e vertet.

----------


## Qyfyre

> mos habiti edhe shantazh mund te jete por mund te jete edhe perdhunim i vertete ,sepse per keta nuk eshte jo normale nje gje e tille,
> 
> evropa ka legalizuar prostitucionin e nga ana tjeter i denon dhe i furt ne burg vetem e vetem qe sarkozy te fitoje zgjedhjet


Perdhunimi dhe prostitucioni jane gjera te ndryshme. Prostitucioni ka me shekuj te tere qe zhvillohet, qe nga arabet e greket e lashte e deri te europianet e tanishem.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nga provat e deritanishme nuk duket aspak si "kurth" ndaj ti.
> Pervec kesaj qe e ka denoncuar, eshte edhe nje grua tjeter, gazetare, e cila kishte folur shume per kete gje neper TV por kishte vendosur te mos e denonconte.
> 
> Gjithashtu, thuhej qe ne nje diskutim ky i kishte thene personave qe ishin prezent: mund edhe te shpikin per mua sikur kam perdhunuar ndonje. Gje qe ishte perdorur si prove per te treguar qe ky e kishte bere dicka te tille. 
> Avokatet kishin kerkuar lirim me pagesen prej 1 milion dollaresh por gjykatesi nuk e kishte pranuar. Tani rrezikon 74 vjet burg!
> 
> Eshte vertete per te ardhur turp nga keto njerez me kaq nivel e qe veprojne keshtu. Drejtor i FMI-se.... kulmi!!


Avokati vet kerkoi gjykim ne liri se nuk kishte rrezik qe ai te ikte, po problemi ishte se u arrestua ne aeroport duke ikur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endri_

> po keta kokat kaq te zgjuar pse bjen preh e ketyre femrave te ulta??? sa raste kemi pare si kjo e ketij ose si ajo e arnoldit, e edwards edhe shume te tjere qe si mbaj mend ti permend. *men are dog mendojne se cdo gje blihet me para*. pse eshte kaq i rendesishem edhe cfare duhet te jete i pafajshem please. nuk ka dale ndonjeher ndonje grua qe ka perdhunuar burra por eshte e kunderta. edhe ndoshta ka qellime politike ketu nuk e di *por qe ky duhet denuar as e ve ne dyshim*. ky eshte vetem the tip of iceberg.


Yeah right ,dhe  rrezikon 74 vjet a thu se i kapi grun princ williamit lol  :ngerdheshje: 

Me lek zakonisht blihen 10 - 15 femra sic ja bo berluskoni lol dhe ske nevoje te rrezikosh me kamariere. Por sic e tha dhe tiktak pale kujt i ka shkel n'kallo edhe o burra ta rrasim mrena.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Yeah right ,dhe  rrezikon 74 vjet a thu se i kapi grun e princ williamit lol 
> 
> Me lek zakonisht blihen 10 - 15 femra sic ja bo berluskoni lol dhe ske nevoje te rrezikosh me kamariere. Por sic e tha dhe tiktak pale kujt i ka shkel n'kallo edhe o burra ta rrasim mrena.


74 vjet eshte maksimumi qe se merr njeri besoj.

----------

